# DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 months



## soumya (Dec 24, 2008)

The title says it all. I just saw in the Calcutta Telephones website that Bandwidth of UL750 and UL750 Plus Broadband Business Plan is upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for the period 26.12.2008 to 25.03.2009. Existing Unlimited Home & Business Customer will be automatically upgraded to this plan.

Good news for all unlimited users 

Source


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

They will make more speed addicts!


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

will it be applicable else where also?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

 MTNL grrrr learn something from BSNL


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Nice, I hope they upgrade 512kbps plan to 2 mbps


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



gxsaurav said:


> Nice, I hope they upgrade 512kbps plan to 2 mbps



 1mbps mere ghar bhi bhej dena.


----------



## axxo (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

good move..hope that they keep this change for in the future and not just for 3 months


----------



## Ecko (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Still expecting the Umlimited 8MBps Plan for Rs 500


----------



## anispace (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

^^ still expecting a 256kbps unlimited plan from MTNL Mumbai for Rs.500


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



anispace said:


> ^^ still expecting a 256kbps unlimited plan from MTNL Mumbai for Rs.500



atleast 1 mbps ul toh hona chahiye.


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



soumya said:


> The title says it all. I just saw in the Calcutta Telephones website that Bandwidth of UL750 and UL750 Plus Broadband Business Plan is upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for the period 26.12.2008 to 25.03.2009. Existing Unlimited Home & Business Customer will be automatically upgraded to this plan.
> 
> Good news for all unlimited users
> 
> Source


is this scheme applicable outside kolkata ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



Ecko said:


> Still expecting the Umlimited 8MBps Plan for Rs 500



In USA ISP provide 6MBps @Rs1200 so u expected 8MBps @500 very cheap ha ?


----------



## hoodiboy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Will it be applicable in Kerala...?????
If so BSNL rocks...!!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

but give me stable conn first...lol.
Nice.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Where else is this applicable ?????


----------



## paid (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

as confirmed from BSNL officials and 1500 no such scheme in U.P. even reduced Unlimited 750plan now at Rs.500 in calcutta not applicable


----------



## ring_wraith (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Wow. If this turns into a permanent thing, adios Airtel.


----------



## chooza (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



soumya said:


> The title says it all. I just saw in the Calcutta Telephones website that Bandwidth of UL750 and UL750 Plus Broadband Business Plan is upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for the period 26.12.2008 to 25.03.2009. Existing Unlimited Home & Business Customer will be automatically upgraded to this plan.
> 
> Good news for all unlimited users
> 
> Source


Thanks Bro. I was unaware of this.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



paid said:


> as confirmed from BSNL officials and 1500 no such scheme in U.P. even reduced Unlimited 750plan now at Rs.500 in calcutta not applicable




u confirm plan 750 @500


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



soumya said:


> The title says it all. I just saw in the Calcutta Telephones website that Bandwidth of UL750 and UL750 Plus Broadband Business Plan is upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for the period 26.12.2008 to 25.03.2009. Existing Unlimited Home & Business Customer will be automatically upgraded to this plan.
> 
> Good news for all unlimited users
> 
> Source



Thanks for the info bro. 
Though I'm not a dataone user I'm thiking about getting one if they could offer that speed permanently.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Is that true that my internet speed will increase?? Currently i am on UL750 Plan. getting 256 KBps


----------



## spikygv (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

me too .. same old 31kBps DL.


----------



## paid (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



NIGHTMARE said:


> u confirm plan 750 @500



Yeah for 6months check here *www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml

* Monthly fixed charge of the Unlimited Home Plan 750 and 750 Plus has been reduced for the period 15.11.2008 to 12.02.2009 . ( See the list of New scheme )
* Bandwidth of UL750 and UL750 Plus Broadband Business Plan is upgraded from               256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for the period 26.12.2008 to 25.03.2009.


----------



## adhavan (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

i am on UL750 plan but see this results
*www.speedtest.net/result/379070763.png
Still gettin 256kbps only


----------



## anispace (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



gaurav_indian said:


> atleast 1 mbps ul toh hona chahiye.



arre pehle 256kbps unlimited to milna chahiye. MTNL mumbai plans suck... 256kbps UL for Rs. 2500 while the same plan in delhi costs just 599rs.


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

*www.speedtest.net/result/379093257.png

My 256 speed now changes to 363KBPS..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

No Improvement! Still getting 256 kbps in Madhya Pradesh


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

I'm experiencing good speed since yesterday itself but only while surfing, the download is still very much the same between 25-32kbps and when i tested the net speed on dataone's site the result was absolutely hilarious and unbelievable  it was showing about 1.5mbps  infact i tried to retest it couple of time and the every time i got a new result ranging from 250kbps to 1.5mbps!
But the result from the speedtest.net site is something which i believe is correct.
Check out..
*www.speedtest.net/result/379128519.png


----------



## hoodiboy (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



v4u_luv2004 said:


> I'm experiencing good speed since yesterday itself but only while surfing, the download is still very much the same between 25-32kbps and when i tested the net speed on dataone's site the result was absolutely hilarious and unbelievable  it was showing about 1.5mbps  infact i tried to retest it couple of time and the every time i got a new result ranging from 250kbps to 1.5mbps!
> But the result from the speedtest.net site is something which i believe is correct.
> Check out..
> *www.speedtest.net/result/379128519.png


Me too...
experiencing speed during Browsing...
*www.speedtest.net/result/379116450.png


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Yes downloading speed is low because of cable cut


----------



## dissel (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Nothing in my place yet, As usual.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

What the **** man...am on BSNL UL750+ Home...2day is 26.12.2008 and my speed is 2kBps while downloading...wtf wtf wtf x( X( 
even SpeedTest.net is not loading


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

for some days now the speed of bsnl UL is slow here in rajasthan too..

is that an impact of that cable fault in egypt ?

and there is no change in the plan here ....


----------



## red_devil (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

when will these BSNL guys increase the night unlimited duration for the H500 users ?? 2-8 is just not enough !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



anispace said:


> arre pehle 256kbps unlimited to milna chahiye. MTNL mumbai plans suck...* 256kbps UL for Rs. 2500 while the same plan in delhi costs just 599rs.*



wtf mtnl suc**. 256kbps ul for 2500 rupees?Yeh toh yahan pe 3 saal pehle bhi itna rate nahi tha lol It was available for Rs 999 (256 kbps ul) few months ago.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*



n6300 said:


> when will these BSNL guys increase the night unlimited duration for the H500 users ?? 2-8 is just not enough !!



+1111111111111111111111


----------



## saipothuri (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Hi,


            is this going to be applicable in andhra pradesh... if any body have news please let me know


Thanking You

Sai Pothuri


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

2Mbps Unlimited at 500 seems logical...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

^ yeah if you dont consider the bandwidth caps and the night unlimited from 2-8 [which like i've said earlier is just NOT enough]


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

any recent developments?


----------



## roshan1236a (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

This is a joke...come on we are still in Kb its alteady late we must be in atleast MB speed


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

I assume, things would have been surely in top gear had Dayanadhi Maran still been there.


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

No change of speed at my place.anyone from kolkata can confirm?


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

*i39.tinypic.com/2vjv79h.jpg

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml


----------



## VexByte (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

Old news and this is not for whole India.


----------



## ajooba215 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: DATAONE UL750 is being upgraded from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps for a period of 3 month*

yippie...but wonder how long r they gonna take to activate it in punjab... :-s


----------

